# Report bugs after server update



## Costello (Jan 28, 2011)

http://filetrip.net

We have just finished upgrading our servers, thank you for your patience! 
There were slight security issues but they have been addressed. 
The site will go back to normal progressively, there are some new bugs that have appeared due to the server switch. 

We will do our best to address those quickly. If you want to report bugs please use this thread that was posted on the GBAtemp forums, thanks!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! Is back to normal!


----------



## ReyVGM (Jan 30, 2011)

The bottom search feature (the one that says "Search this category") doesn't work


----------



## Pahicken (Jan 30, 2011)

I keep trying to update my profile with useable photos and everything but it keeps failing. whats going on?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2011)

Search for all files by this user on that users profile page does not work and just returns "No input file specified."


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 12, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Search for all files by this user on that users profile page does not work and just returns "No input file specified."


Me too. I don't know if this was before the server update, though.


----------



## Another World (Feb 15, 2011)

uploads with images goes to an error page, the file does upload correctly. 

clicking on a users submitted file number (that should expand to show what they have uploaded) also goes to an error page. (really helpful to have this working for mods).

clicking the advanced search goes to an error page. i actually perfer this search it really helps with doing uploads for news posts.

i'll edit this and list anything else i find.

-another world


----------



## ReyVGM (Feb 16, 2011)

Sooo... no one is going to fix these bugs?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2011)

Costello's a busy person. Give him some time


----------



## Forstride (Feb 17, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Costello's a busy person. Give him some time


Seems some posts don't having text...Well, visible text.  Also seems text only shows in posts with quotes.

I only quoted that so this text would show.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 12, 2011)

Dunno if it's tied to the server update but thumbnails doesn't work when i upload screenshots.
For exemple : http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=24447

Also the second and third picture on this filetrip hangs when i try to display them.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 20, 2011)

Costello, you should take the time to check this problem. it's really annoying ...


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 27, 2011)

Still not fixed.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 30, 2011)

By the look at the webpage source, it seems that when we upload pictures the thumbnail is not created :

http://filetrip.net/i/24447-24447-MSweeper...23.jpg.mini.jpg

The full picture is ok : http://filetrip.net/i/24447-24447-MSweeper_02_28823.jpg


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this bug un-fixable ?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not unfixable, but Costello can't work on it now.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's not unfixable, but Costello can't work on it now.


I see. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Costello (Apr 21, 2011)

you'll be happy to know that it's fixed, so you can stop bumping the thread now


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha. Bump !

Thanks Costello. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : do we have to upload again all pictures that don't have thumbnails to generate them again ?

Edit 2 : The search engine doesn't work : http://filetrip.net/search.php


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2011)

Search engine is now at http://filetrip.net/search2.php
Some links still need to be updated probably.


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2011)

http://filetrip.net

We have just finished upgrading our servers, thank you for your patience! 
There were slight security issues but they have been addressed. 
The site will go back to normal progressively, there are some new bugs that have appeared due to the server switch. 

We will do our best to address those quickly. If you want to report bugs please use this thread that was posted on the GBAtemp forums, thanks!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm getting overload errors while trying to use the search function (I used tj's link as well to be sure) when I pass a certain amount of characters it returns me this error:


```
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 8036847 bytes) in /var/www/vhosts/filetrip/include/class_mysql_memcache.php on line 137
```

Here's an example while searching for neo geo ds: http://filetrip.net/search2.php?string=neo+geo+ds&id=


----------

